# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  سوف آتيكِ .... فلا تحزني

## سمو الملك

*سوف آتيكِ .... فلا تحزني
**

سوف آتيكِ مع الوعدِ
ولن أخشى عيون الحاسدين ..
فأنا من غير عينيكِ
كطيرٍ تاه في بحر السنين ..
وأنا من غير أحلامكِ طيف تاه
في ليل النجوم ...

سوف آتيكِ فإن الليل وجه لا
يدوم ...
سوف آتيكِ ..
فلا تحزني لماضيكِ البعيد ...
سوف آتيكِ ..
فلقد أيقنت أن الحب نورٌ
وأن الأمسَ ميلادٌ ليومٍ جديد ...

يا حبّةَ العينِ لا ترحلي
ولو رحلتْ في الأفقِ كل الطيورْ ...
فإني مضيتُ لأجلكِ
وإني وفيتُ لأجلكِ
يا مهجةَ القلبِ لا ترحلي
ولو رحل العبيرُ من كل الزهورْ ...

تعالي ..
فإني مددتُ إليكِ يدي
لأنكِ أجملُ ما في غدي ..
لأنكِ أهدابُ كل العيون
ورحلة عمرٍ طويل طويلْ ...
فيا عذبة الروح والأشواق لا ترحلي ..
ويا منية النفسِ والأحلام
لا تعجلي ...
تعالي فإني مددتُ إليكِ يدي ...

==============================================
      بقلم سمو الملك
*

----------


## مادلين

*سوف آتيكِ مع الوعدِ
ولن أخشى عيون الحاسدين ..
فأنا من غير عينيكِ
كطيرٍ تاه في بحر السنين ..
وأنا من غير أحلامكِ طيف تاه
في ليل النجوم ...  كتير حلوين ميرسي كتير
*

----------


## سمو الملك

*يسلمو مادلين  عيونك الحلوين  
  بتمنى  تعجب   بقية الاعضاء متل ما عجبتك  

*

----------


## مادلين

شي اكيد رح يعجبو بعد مابشفو الكلام الي بجنن

----------


## سمو الملك

*تسلمي  مادلين هاد من زوئك*  :Cgiving:

----------


## &روان&

*
تعالي ..
فإني مددتُ إليكِ يدي
لأنكِ أجملُ ما في غدي ..
لأنكِ أهدابُ كل العيون
ورحلة عمرٍ طويل طويلْ ...
فيا عذبة الروح والأشواق لا ترحلي ..
ويا منية النفسِ والأحلام
لا تعجلي ...
   رائعة تلك الكلمات التي خطها قلمك
ننتظر مزيدك  *

----------


## سمو الملك

[align=justify]تسلمي  روان  انت  الاروع
شكرا على  المرور  الجميل [/align]

----------

